# Transformatori >  Trafs lai paceltu spriegumu...

## Neatkarīgais

vajag no 12v dabūt ~ 25- 35 v ar apmeram 3A izejā...
jautājums: Kā to dabūt gatavu? trafs jātin uz ferīta vai dzelzs? kā aprēķināt cik jātin? (lūdzu formulas) 
P.s tas mašīnas pastūzim

----------


## kurlander

palidzeesu mans laucinjs.

Ja pastuuzis masiinai: iesaku feriita trafu.
nepeerc krievu laika ferriitus cakars lielaaks kaa vajag.

cik sapratu tev vajaga 100W trafu. ja njem torodiaalo feriita serdi tad tas aareejais izmeers buus ap 30mm

ja njem dzelzs tad aareejais izmeersap 100mm.

atskiriiba ir?  ::

----------


## kurlander

ja gribi reekjinaat pats varu aizsuutiit tev vienu softu.

ja negribi cakareeties un eksperimenteet varu prieksaa izstaastiit pilniigu visu  :: )

----------


## Neatkarīgais

njaa.... ir atskiriba, bet 30mm ir loti maza... tur tak neko daudz nevares uztit  :: 
lab es nezinu, varbūt nemaz nevajag daudz, bet kā lai es izrēķiņu cik daudz?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nuu... atsuti to softu mailto:matinspct@inbox.lv
vienreiz pacakarēšos un tad jau zināšu  :: 
paskatijos cik maksā tās serdes...
šitāda  Ferr.toroid 3R1 23x14x7 mm     12,27 LS !!!!
vāks par tādu sīku sūdiņu...
kāpēc man liekas ka apmēram tāda izmēra serdi esmu redzējis Pc baroklī....

----------


## kurlander

:: )
softs tev daudz neliidzees.
tev zinaasanu liimenis taads pats kaa man pirms 2 gadiem.
daargi sanaaks eksperimenteet.

primaarajaa tinumaa pie 12V softs iesaka 2..3 vijumus.
bet es parasti lieku 6,5 vijumus - rezultaataa ir loti nieciigi zudumi 0,01A.

ja serdi pirksi tevalo iesaku 3F3 materiaalu.

----------


## kurlander

ar 100W pietiks?
tad peec idejas pat  Toroid 3F3 25x15x10 mm pietiks

----------


## Neatkarīgais

lab, 3f3 ir bik lētāks...
100w itkā pietiek... bet vairāk ar nebūtu slikti... bet... tevalo lielākais ferits ir  36x23x15 mm visiem materialiem

----------


## kurlander

ja 100W:
tad pie 12V tie buu sap 9A.
kopeejais vadu laukums primaarajaa 2mm^
iesaku njemt 4gab 0,8mm vadus 

sekundaarajaa izmantot 2 vadus 0,8mm (ja divpolaaraa barosana)
un uztiit 3 reiz vairaak vijumus kaaprimaarajaa

----------


## kurlander

vadu skaitu un resnumu vari izveeleeties kaa patik.
jo vairaak un siikaaki jolabaak.

primarajaa 2mm^ (~ 5A uz 1mm^)
sekundarajaa 1mm^ (~3A uz 1mm^ A blivums sekundarajaa japanjem bisku mazaaks)

----------


## kurlander

softu aizsuutiisu Tev riit.



un piedaavaajums 400W feriita serdi dot tev liidzi bonusaa ir veel speekaa.

----------


## Vinchi

Kurlander tu taču vari nospiest pogu edit un palabot savu rakstīto  ::

----------


## kurlander

kur jaaspiez?
atradu


super  :: )

----------


## kurlander

http://www.maxiol.com/download/index.html

nokacaa seit softu

 saucas "" calcIBP103.rar ""


bisku pareekjinaaju ja njem  3F3 25x15x10
darba frekvenci jaanjem vismaz 200kHz 
buus manuaali jaapiemeklee optimaalaakaa frekvence  robezaas no 200kHz liidz 400kHz.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

starpcitu es beidzot dabūju ozola dēli  ::

----------


## kurlander

barosanas blokaa iesaku izmantot:
 2 mosfetus IRFP064N (cena par 1gab 1,4Ls salvats)
 par PWM iesaku izmantot UC3825 (2,2Ls  salvats) labs ir tas ka sai mikrenei ir speeciiga izeja liidz 2A (nebuus vajadziigs draiveris) kaa arii iespeejams uzkurbuleet impulsus liidz 1MHz. So mikreni izmanto ja gribi loti augstu lietderiibas koificentu.

ja lietderiibas koificents tevi neinterisee tad vari piemekleet jebkuru leetaaku PWM mikreni ( darbiiba mismaz liidz 500kHz).


var arii leetakai mikrenei likt klaat IR4427
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=!73-442-45
saadi liederiibas koficentu var dabuut veel augstaaku


ja Tev taa lieta nedeg un vari kaadu nedeelju pagaidiit.
mikeni UC3825 dabuusu prieks tevis pa velti.
uzprasiisu Teksas Instrumentam, lai atsuuta siltu tiko no konveijiera  :: )

----------


## Neatkarīgais

sorry, bet es pilnīgi neko no tevis rakstītā nesapratu :P
Ja tā godīgi es no elekrtonikas neko daudz nejedzu, un esmu priecigs par tiem diviem pastiprināājiem uz mikrenēm ko esmu uztaisijis  ::  (šamie izskatās kā mikrene urai apk;art karājas daži rezistori, kondensatori un vel kautkadi vadi... taisīju bez pcb)
Par traniem vēl neko nezinu... bet labprat iemacitos.
pag.. es laikam sāku saprast- tas ko tu tur rakstiji ir kā man jātaisa tas augstfrekvences filtrs? ja jā tad ludzu iemet kadu shemu lai man rodas sajēga kas un kā  ::

----------


## kurlander

mosfeti (tranji) pilda ""rubiljnika""(sleedza) loti aatra funkciju.
ieslegt un izsleegt. paarmainjus paarsleegaajot 2 mosfetus ieguust no liidzstraavas mainjstraavu. mainjstraavu vajaga prieks trafa. jo liidzstraavu trafs nevar pacelt. tavaa gadiijumaa mosfeti iesleegsies izsleegsies sekundee 200000 reizes. sii te mainjstraava tiks padota uz trafu.

PWM mikrene vada-kontrolee tranjus. (paarsleegsanaas aatrumu, utt...) 
tranju komandeesana pateeree diezgan daudz straavas. taapeec PWM mikrenei jaabuut speeciigai izejai.
saliidzinaajumaa UC3825 ar analogaam PWM mikreneem(piemeeram TL494 SG3525) ir zveers. 
UC3825 izeja iztur 2A tur pretii pareejaas 0,25A....0,5A.

diezgan brutaali izskaidroju, bet meeginaaju saprotami.

----------


## kurlander

http://sound.westhost.com/project89.htm#fig9

site principaalaa sheema.
taveejaa buus daudz krutaaka  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

njaa.. vel kkur biju dzirdejis ka moosfets latviski ir lauktranzitors...
šinī gadījumā sanāk ka viņš pilda pretēju funkciju taisngriezim pirms trafa, pārvēršots mašīnas līdzstrāvu par maiņstrāvu. es sapratu ka tā pwm kontrolē moosfeta ātrumu, un tas cik saprotu maiņstrāvas frekvenci ja?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man jau taa pati liekas sarežģita  ::

----------


## kurlander

PWM mikrene generee notiektu frekvenci (aatrumu) + veel kontrolee: sasaurina vai paplatina implsu.
 tai lai izejaa vienveer buutu +/-35V.  gan ja masiinas akjii tikai 10V, vai 14V.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Man te iešāvās prātā drosīvien ļoti stulba ideja...
nez kas būtu ja trafu uztītu uz magnēta, piemēram no kādas tumbas?  ::

----------


## marizo

Kurlander, nevari kaut kur ielikt shēmu pēc kuras pats taisi sprieguma stabilizāciju? Man ir iesākta pusuzzīmēta plate ar sprieguma stabilizāciju uz SG3525 ar IR4426 draiveri, bet varbūt varētu kaut ko citu uztaisīt. Bez stabilizācijas viss darbojās, bet izejas spriegums svārstījās atkarībā no ieejas sprieguma.
Tā UC3825 jau gandrīz ir tā pati SG3525, atšķiras izejas pīķa strāva.
Kādēļ iesaki IRFP064N, ja IRF3205 (galvenie parametri likās vienādi) ir 2x lētāki? Kaut ko nepamanīju?

----------


## kurlander

korpuss lielais.
sisteema daudz drosaaka paliek.

es izomaaju savam 3kW stabilizaatoru nelikt. 
kaa rezultaataa sheemas man nav

----------


## kurlander

marizo.
cik jaudiigs tev buus tas baroklis?

----------


## marizo

Uz kādiem 150W ceru. Vajadzētu priekš TDA7294 auto.
Ar 2 gab blakus MH2000 taču vajadzētu pietikt?

----------


## kurlander

1gab 2000MH  ar areejo diametru 45mm var likt virsuu 600W
praksee parasti liek virsuu liidz 400W 
prieks 150W ar vienu pietiks atliektiem galiem. 
tikai tiem krievu ferriitiem uzmaniigi ar frekvenceem. itkaa maksimums 80kHz. citi saka ka pat vairaak par 50kHz nevar likt

ja tev buus tikai 150W neredzu jeegu taisiit stabilizaatoru.
12A nespees svaarstiit tavas masiinas borta spriegumu.

barosanas bloka ieejaa vari uzlikt 0,1F kondensaatoru (peec droseles)
taadi latgaliitee maksaa 2,5Ls

----------


## marizo

Veel jo labaak! Tad jau viss buus stokos! Saliksu abus kopa, labi resnus tinumus, varbuut pat prieksh 2* TDA7294 pietiks! Cik A/mm^2 var taa normaali likt?
Par frekvenceem jau secinaaju, ka 100kHz ir daudz par daudz- baigie zudumi.
Bet par to stabilizaaciju veel padomaashu.. Gribas stabilu +-35V barosanu, nelaaga pieredze ar taam mikreneem, meedz nodegt.  :: 
Biju domaajis peec droseles likt kaadus 4*10 000uF. Domaa vajag 0,1F? Driizaak domaaju arii izejaa uzlikt lielaakus kondensaatorus, kaa jau pastiprinaataajam. Pirms droseles arii ir jeega likt kondieri?

SG3525 ar draiveriem plate jau itkaa uzziimeeta. Domaaju ko dariit ar jaudas tranjiem un trafu - likt uz atseviskjas PCB un pa virsu celiniem uzlodeet veel Cu vai savienot ar vadiem bez PCB?

----------


## kurlander

Par frekvenceem jau secinaaju, ka 100kHz ir daudz par daudz- baigie zudumi

kaa jau teicu krievu 2000 ferritam max 80kHz. ideaalaa variantaa liidz 50kHz.

vot nezinu kaa ir kad divus kopaa. summeejas magneetiskaa caurlaidiiba....
un kaa tas ietekmee bloka darbiibu

tad labaak divi atsefiskji trafi. ja pastuuzim divi kanaali katru kanaalu barot ar savu trafu  buus labaak.


tev masiinai volti baigi "staigaa"

----------


## kurlander

Cik A/mm^2 var taa normaali likt? 

parasti 4A uz 1mm^

audio pastuuzim var bliivumu njemt lielaaku.

----------


## marizo

> vot nezinu kaa ir kad divus kopaa. summeejas magneetiskaa caurlaidiiba....
> un kaa tas ietekmee bloka darbiibu
> tad labaak divi atsefiskji trafi. ja pastuuzim divi kanaali katru kanaalu barot ar savu trafu  buus labaak.
> tev masiinai volti baigi "staigaa"


 Nu tad iesaakumaa uztaisiisu ar vienu ferita gredzenu. Kaut gan nevaru iedomaties, kas varetu but slikts, liekot 2 kopa.
Voltus neesmu merijis, bet ja pie 12 V izmainas par +-2V, (17%) tad pie 35 tas jau ir 29..41 V
Nu OK, tik lielas robezas jau varbut neizmainisies.   ::  
Domaju, ka labak bus, ja taisisu ari plati, kur uzlodet trafu, MOSFETus, izejas taisngrizi un filtrus. Sanaks varbuut elegantaak.
Kkad velak vakara varbut iemetishu bildes, kaada man taa vadiibas SG3525 plate sanaakusi. Vareesi uzmest aci, varbuut veel vajag kko pamainiit utt..

----------


## kurlander

ja dikti gribi stabilizaaciju ( nu taa ka aciis ceertaas  ::   )
tad aiz taisngrieza diodeem jaaliek droseles. vienu uz +35V
otra uz -35V. droselju induktivitaate buus atkariiga no bloka darbiibas frekvences. Kaa arii no plaanotaa Voltu diapazona (piemeeram no 9V liidz 16V)
kad buusi apreekjinaajis provezoriskos droselju lielumus, tad uz oscilograafa 
buus jaapiemeklee preciizi lielumi, darbinot barosanas bloku veelamajaa voltu  diapozonaa

----------


## Neatkarīgais

tas man ir par gudru...
bet es kā parasti izdomāju savu variantu- izmantot daļas no pc barokļa... t.i to daļu kas pēc trafa, vai tā kas tur ir uztur 12v izejā, to ielikt pirms moosfetiem, tad tos, tad ferīta serdes trafs (ir aizdomas ka pc bar. blokā in 30mm serde...)

----------


## kurlander

izklausaas briesmiigi  :: 

sarunaasim ar Marizo lai tev izkodina plati.
tad maaceesi salodeet visu vajadziigo?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es tikai to vien māku :P
vsp. man pietiktu tikai ar pcb zīmējumu un detaļu izkārtojumu, plates izkodināt es māku  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

marizo
Ja vari lūdzu atsūti man pcb zīmējumu platei un ļoti vēlams arī det. izkārtojums  :: 
mailto:martinspct@inbox.lv

----------


## kurlander

iesaku kopereeties ar marizio.
vinjs taisa to pasu.

Ja taa dariisi, skrien uz latgaliiti pirkt feriitu 2000MH 45mm (maksaa ~ 40santiimi) Tik vajaga kaartiigi nosliipeet asaas kantiites. veelams peec tam paarklaat ar epoksiida tepi, bet var arii uztiit vienu kaartu izleni.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

kā pie velna es tādu štruntu tur atradīšu?
vismaz kurā pusē, kurā ejā meklēt?
un mh gadijumā nebija kkada mervienība spolēm? nu tām kas ir tumbās frekvenču filtros?
vsp. es tā parēķināju ka ar 100w man nepietiks... vajag daudz vairāk- ~250w...
tad labāk taisīt divus vai meklēt lielāku serdi?

----------


## kurlander

lielaaku neatradiisi peerc divas.

----------


## marizo

eu, nu pagaidiet, kamēr pac uztaisīšu to štelli līdz galam, savādāk vēl ieberzīsieties  :: 

Ja kas, tad PC barošanas blokos tie dzeltenie laikam neder par trafiem. Laikam tie tikai droselēm der.

----------


## Raimonds1

tie dzeltenie ir iron powder, tas nav ferīts

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es varu ilgi gaidīt- 18 tā pat paliek tikai pēc vasaras, tāpēc sāku jau laicīgi taisīt skaņas sistēmu jozinu ka tas tik ātri neies. bet vismazmašina man jau ir  ::  89 corolla  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> tie dzeltenie ir iron powder, tas nav ferīts


 tur ir melni un pelāki

----------


## kurlander

pameeriet cik V ir pie iesleegta un izsleegta dzineeja.


veel kas:
ja vajaga tikai 150W baroklja jaudu. var likt 100A mosfetu vienu paari.
un ja lietderiibas koificents nav buutisks var iztikt bez draivera.
ar nosaciijumu ka izmanto SG3525 mosfetus rubii klaat pa taisno caur 30 omu rezistoriem.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Kādu frekvenci man ņemt lai dabūtu tos 35...40 v ?
man ir tas latgalītes ferīts- materiāls M2000HM-17109 III

----------


## Raimonds1

frekvenci nosaka serdes materiāls un tranzistori, citam ir 50KHz, citam 150Khz robeža

----------


## juzeppe

Seicināti!šeit tika pieminēta mikrene SG3525. vai viņa pavilks IRL2505 mosfetus bez draivera? dokumentācija raksta ka tos var vadīt ar loģiskajie mlīmeņiem... jau iepriekš paldies

----------


## ezis666

priekš audio es izvilku no ģeneratora tinumiem vadus un uztinu trafu. tinumi trīsstūrī slēgti, U=7.2V. klat piekārts trafs 7.2/2x45V, baro manu mosfet pastūzi ar +/-60V.
Pie slodzes krītas spriegums, bet tas pie kājas. pie pilnas slodzes primārajam tinumam iet cauri ~35-50A.
protams muzoni ir tikai tad, kad dzinējs strādā, bet kad tas izslēgts, tad parasti nav arī kas klausās  :: )
Trafs ir mazākais LATR serde ar 6Vij.pr, d=8mm, visi tinumi no mīkstā vada PVC izolācijā, sec tin. ir mīkstais 2x1.5mm2 vads, dabū 2 sec tinumus.
jaunākais plāns ir uztīt 3~ trafu, lai varētu no 120A ģeneratora paņemt 1.2kW(pārējais aiziet citiem patērētājiem)

----------


## kurlander

> Seicināti!šeit tika pieminēta mikrene SG3525. vai viņa pavilks IRL2505 mosfetus bez draivera? dokumentācija raksta ka tos var vadīt ar loģiskajie mlīmeņiem... jau iepriekš paldies


 
ar cik Voltiem virinaasi Mosfetus?

taa kaa SG3525 izejaa tur 0,5A(diezgan daudz). uz mosfetu GATE jaaliek tik lieli rezistori lai nenokuupeetu SG3525

pie 12V  jaaliek kaa minimums 25omu rezistori.
pie 6V jaaliek kaa minimums 13omu rezistori.

Vajadzeetu pietikt, lai darbinaatu bez draivera.
Uz cik ampeeraam taisies noslogot mosfetus?

----------


## GuntisK

Runājot par serdēm tiem pārveidotājiem-derētu no vecām nolieces sistēmām OC-70?Tur iekšā ir tāds kā gredzens ārējā diametrā apm 6cm,iekšējais ap 5 cm un augstums aptuveni 4 cm.Ferīts 2000HM vai līdzīgs.Ko varat ieteikt kungi?   ::

----------


## kurlander

D....sā tos krievu gredzenus.
čakars lielāks kā labums.
grūti uztiit drāti nepārraujot laku.
Pat ja kārtīgi noslīpē.

un ņemot vērā vara vadu strauji augošās cenas...

ar 45mm vēl var pačakarēties. Bet ar lielākiem gan nē

----------


## GuntisK

Personīgi es dotu priekšroku MGTF vadiem - vairākus vienāda garuma vadus paralēli saslēgt un ir tev tāda strāva kādu nu vajag.Ja nezini ka pastāv tāds SKIN-EFEKTS.   ::   Bet kur nopirkt labos ferītus?-45 mm diametrā ir par mazu priekš kā nopietna un jaudīga.   ::

----------


## kurlander

> Personīgi es dotu priekšroku MGTF vadiem - vairākus vienāda garuma vadus paralēli saslēgt un ir tev tāda strāva kādu nu vajag.Ja nezini ka pastāv tāds SKIN-EFEKTS.    Bet kur nopirkt labos ferītus?-45 mm diametrā ir par mazu priekš kā nopietna un jaudīga.


 viennozīmīgi ir jāizmanto vairāki paralēli vadi. bet ar visu to ir problēmas.

kādas gabarīt jaudas ferītu Tev vajag? pie kādas frekvences?
Un cik daudz?

Izejot no šī kaut ko izdomāšu.
 P.S. nopelnīt uz tevi netaisos  ::  šis lauciņš man ir sirdslieta

----------


## GuntisK

Vajadzētu serdi uz apm 300W gabarītjaudu,Darba frekvence ap 35 khz -45khz.Un divi -trīs gabali tādi...

----------


## kurlander

> Vajadzētu serdi uz apm 300W gabarītjaudu,Darba frekvence ap 35 khz -45khz.Un divi -trīs gabali tādi...


 300W var likt virsū krievu 45mm-gajiem
ja trafi ir paredzeeti priekš audio tad pat 400W.

----------


## kurlander

feriiti 100kHz<500kHz robežās neinteresē?

īsāki vadi, vieglāki, kā rezultātā lētāk

----------


## GuntisK

Nu ?Kas ir ar tām 400-500 khz serdēm?

----------


## kurlander

EPCOS materiāls n87 interesē?

Daudzi te interesējas kur dabūt ferītus.
vienojamies dziesmā par izmēriem un dabūšu par vairumtirdzniecības cenu.

VĒL KĀDAM VAJAGA TORODIĀLOS PRIEKŠ IMPULSU BAROŠANAS BLOKA?


http://www.epcos.com/inf/80/db/fer_07/r_41.pdf
piemēram iesaku šo izmēru 
 Gabarīt jauda ap 600W.

----------


## kurlander

http://www.epcos.com/inf/80/db/fer_07/r_102.pdf

šādus gabarītus kādam nevajaga?  :: )

----------


## Mosfet

Nu vajag, kādas cenas un cik daudz min. Vairāk interesē gredzeni ar 45 mm diametru.
Varbūt kads zina kur var dabūt alsifēra gredzenus (dzeltenus ar baltu maliņu)

----------


## marizo

> Varbūt kads zina kur var dabūt alsifēra gredzenus (dzeltenus ar baltu maliņu)


 Grupas biedrs bija Latgalītē atradis dzeltenus ar baltu maliņu gredzenus ar 45mm diametru apmēram. Rakstīts virsū bija laikam kkas ar 6000 vai arī šie bija teikuši to. Cena kkur 2 Ls. Es gan nezinu, vai tie ir īstie..

----------


## kurlander

> Nu vajag, kādas cenas un cik daudz min. Vairāk interesē gredzeni ar 45 mm diametru.
> Varbūt kads zina kur var dabūt alsifēra gredzenus (dzeltenus ar baltu maliņu)


 alsifēra gredzeni , nav tas pats kas dzels skaidu serdes?
"dzeltenus ar baltu maliņu" ir materiāls 26 ?

runājot par 45mm  feriitiem cena ir atkarīga no daudzuma.
Nosauciet aptuveno skaitu?

----------


## Mosfet

Alsifērs ir tas pats materials N26, kur to atrast par kaut cik normālu cenu

Par ferītiem daudzums 10+, jābūt kaut kādai sākuma cenai ja tas ir 5 ls   vai vairāk nav interese arī ne par vienu. izmantošu 2000 HM.

----------


## kurlander

> Alsifērs ir tas pats materials N26, kur to atrast par kaut cik normālu cenu
> 
> Par ferītiem daudzums 10+, jābūt kaut kādai sākuma cenai ja tas ir 5 ls   vai vairāk nav interese arī ne par vienu. izmantošu 2000 HM.


 ferīts aptuveni 2.00Ls>0.60Ls Ls par gab. (vēl precizēšu)

Alsifērs:  nopērkams http://www.ormix.lv/   (~40mm ripas maksā kapeikas. skaidrā neatceros) 
 Ja Tev vajaga ripas ar ārējo diametru 101mm padod ziņu.
5 Ls gabalā. Zinu džeku kam pāris simti tādas aizķērušās

Diodes, mosfeti, draiveri neinterisē?

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies par info par 26 materiālu,
bet vēl neesmu sazvanijis viņus

Ferīta cena ir OK.
Vēlams precizēt 45mm gredzeniem ar  u2000

Interesē IR2110, 2101, 2112 , 2153 Dauzums  10 no katra

----------


## kurlander

PASLUDINU PIETEIKŠANOS UZ EPCOS FIRMAS FERĪTIEM (41mm x 26mm x 12mm,  materiāls N87, Al=2560nH, ui=2200, darbības diapazons 25kHz>500kHz ) PAR ATKLĀTU!

Visiem kam šīs serdes interesē, līdz 6.martam, uzraksta  cik gab.  labprāt iegādātos.

Iespējama piegāde VISĀ Latvijas teritorijā (tieši rokās, nesaplēstā veidā  ::   )
šis joks maksā 4,40Ls. (ja ferītu svars nepārsniedz 3kg. Viena gredzena svars 50g )

----------


## Mosfet

Labi tad cik  galīgi maksās man 10 gredzeni 45 ar visu piegādi Rīgā. Maksāšanas noteikumi un piegādes termiņi.

----------


## kurlander

> Labi tad cik  galīgi maksās man 10 gredzeni 45 ar visu piegādi Rīgā. Maksāšanas noteikumi un piegādes termiņi.


 galīgo cenu nosaukšu, 6.martā (kad būs zināms kopējais daudzums).
piegāde darbdienas laikā.
Ja vajaga ar piegādi, tad jāmaksā pirms kurjera izsūtīšanas.

ja ieradīsieteis paši pakaļ, tad norēķināšanās uz vietas.


čekus dikti negribu dot. esmu juridiska persona  ::

----------


## kurlander

veicu aptuvenus gabarīt jaudas aprēķinus šim izmēram/materiālam:

pie 100kHz 300W
pie 200kHz 500W
pie 300kHz 800W
pie 400kHz 1,1kW
pie 500kHz 1,3kW

----------


## kurlander

VĪRI!
AUGŠMINĒTĀ FERĪTA CENA 18 SANTĪMI PAR GAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAUDZUMU 200 GAB VARAM IZSPIEST????!!!!!

----------


## GuntisK

45mm? Tā piegādes cena kas bija augstāk minēta (4,40 Ls) ir īstā?Ja tā es kādus 10 gabalas nopirktu.  ::

----------


## kurlander

> 45mm? Tā piegādes cena kas bija augstāk minēta (4,40 Ls) ir īstā?Ja tā es kādus 10 gabalas nopirktu.


 Jā īstā.

piegādes cena 4,4Ls līdz 3kg
10 serdes 1,8Ls. (vairāk nepakam negribi?  ::   )


5 kg piegāde  6,14Ls
15 kg piegāde  10,50Ls
.............
.....
150 kg piegāde 30,68Ls

----------


## GuntisK

A moš i vairāk paņemtu-kas zin varbūt noderēs kaut kad.  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Tā cena bišku mulsina vai nav par lētu? Un tas tiešām ir EPCOS?
Ja ta sir nopietni, tad jāaprunājs ar citiem varbūt varēsin ko vairāk

----------


## kurlander

> Tā cena bišku mulsina vai nav par lētu? Un tas tiešām ir EPCOS?
> Ja ta sir nopietni, tad jāaprunājs ar citiem varbūt varēsin ko vairāk


 
Cena tāda tapēc ka bez starpniekiem pa tiešo no EPCOSa.
Tiešām nesūdīga. pats tik zemu negaidīju

----------


## GuntisK

Tauta lasamies kam vajag ferītus-ja šitā Kurlandera lieta ir nopietna, nevajag zaudēt,bļin 41mm ferīts 18 sant.  ::  Vajag salasīt tos 200 gab.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marizo

Par 18sant./gab. jau var paņemt tāpat vien, lai uz Latgalīti nebūtu jāiet pakaļ tiem 2000  :: 
Nu ja visi te tā piesakās, tad varbūt priekš manis arī kādas 10 gab. vari izgādāt?

----------


## juzeppe

*kurlander*, paldies, ka atbildēji- es jau pats aizmirsu ka biju kauko jautājis.   ::  
es domāju taisīt DC/AC pārveidotāju (12->220) uz 300W ar 50 Hz trafu pēc pušpulshēmas. Sanāk, ka vadības impulsi būs nedaudz mazāki par tiem pašiem 12 V. Strāva caur katru mosfetu ap 13 A. gribētos arī stabilizāciju uztaisīt. pie tam vēl ar galvanisku izolāciju. kā domā kā varētu taisīt atgriezenisko saiti? esmu redzējis, ka izejā liek taisngriezi un ar viņu baro optronu un regulējamu stabilitronu (TL431), bet ir dzirdēts ka ir arī optroni, kas šancē no maiņsprieguma. transformatorsaiti negribētos taisīt...

----------


## Mosfet

Labi sākumam 50 gab, varbūt līdz 100 rīt salasīšu.
Tas 50 ir noteikti.

----------


## M_J

Labprāt paņemtu 20 gabalus.

----------


## ezis666

man arī vajadzētu kādus 25 gab

----------


## kurlander

Mēs visi droši vien taisīsim impulsu barošnas blokus.....
tad nākamais kas nepieciešmams: pieklājīgā ātrumā atvērt/aizvērt mosfetus.

Es ierosinu nevis atvērt/aizvērt , bet gan atcirst/aizcirst mosfetus  :: )
Karoče: 30Ampēru mofetu draiveri interesē vēl kādam?

----------


## ezis666

cena, tips ? ...

Un aizcirst vēl labi, bet atcirst gan tikai vienu reizi izdosies  ::

----------


## kurlander

> cena, tips ? ...
> 
> Un aizcirst vēl labi, bet atcirst gan tikai vienu reizi izdosies


 cena atkal būs atkarīga no daudzuma.

tipi: abu plecu(HO/LO) draiveri pieejami līdz 6A
       lejas pleca draiveri (LO) līdz 30A.

----------


## kurlander

izsūtiju arī cenas pieprasījumu pēc torodiāliem ferītiem:
N87
R 102mm x 65mm x 15mm
gabarīt jauda pie 500kHz 6,7kW

kā tiko tā uzreiz padošu ziņu

----------


## kurlander

D...sā!
EPCOSu

Divas reizes pārprasīju cenu - "jā jā viss kārtībā"
Tagat atsūtija vēstuli. ka cena 1,80Ls


par 0,50Ls gabalā no COSMOFERRITES serdes ar tādiem pašiem parametriem Jūs interesē?

----------


## Mosfet

Jā..............
 Gadās arī tā.
Vai tiem COSMOFERRITES ir arī datu lapa, par daudzumu pēc datu lapas apskates, bet domāju par 25-50 gab. Un kad reāli varētu notikt piegāde?

----------


## kurlander

> Jā..............
>  Gadās arī tā.
> Vai tiem COSMOFERRITES ir arī datu lapa, par daudzumu pēc datu lapas apskates, bet domāju par 25-50 gab. Un kad reāli varētu notikt piegāde?


 

http://cosmoferrites.com/material_info.html (skatīt materiālu CF139)

Par piegādi vēl štukošu: vai nu no Polijas, vai pa taisno no Indijas.
termiņi būs atkarīgi no mums interesējošā daudzuma

----------


## Mosfet

Kurlander, paldies par infu, pagaidām palieku pie 25 gab,
A kas tie par draiveriem?

----------


## kurlander

> Kurlander, paldies par infu, pagaidām palieku pie 25 gab,
> A kas tie par draiveriem?


 Draiveri no kompānijas IXYS.

http://www.ixys.com

----------


## M_J

Par šādu cenu 10 ferītus.

----------


## kurlander

no šīs firmas un par šādu cenu, ferītu ceļošanas laiks 2..3 mēneši - līdz Polijai.
no Polijas uz Latviju pāris dienas.

Kurā brīdī jāmaksā vēl noskaidrošu.

----------


## GuntisK

Abet baigi žēl ka EPCOS šitā piekāsa.  ::  Es jau cerēju...

----------


## kurlander

Izskatās ka nošausim divus zaķus ar vienu šāvienu.
Atradu firmu Polijā kas pārdod gan ferītus gan dzels skaidu serdes (sanāks lētāki transporta izdevumi).

Kādi izmēri un materiāli interesē un skaits? (ja taisam barošanas blokus notiekti vajadzēs. un 26 materiālu)

----------


## kurlander

Vīri!
Tiku pie cenām:
izmērs: R 42mm x 26mm x 12mm

N87(epcos līdz 500kHz)                   1,41Ls par gab

3C90(ferroxcube līdz 200kHz)          0,82Ls par gab

CF 140(cosmoferrtites neko nezinu)   0,43Ls par gab

Kuru pozīciju ņemam?

----------


## kurlander

http://www.cosmoferrites.com/product/ch ... f140.html#


CF 140
Jūsu domas?

http://www.cosmoferrites.com/material_info.html

skaista cena manu prāt

----------


## kurlander

Thanks for your interest in Cosmo Ferrites, yes CF140 can be used for Pulse transformers application. Optimum working frequency is 100 khz to 400 khz.

Best Regards
Rajinder Kumar
Mobile + 91 98104 09172

Vīri ferītu CF 140 var izmantot impulsnieku trafiem. 100<400kHz
šis materiāls skaitās mazu zudumu.

Es 200 gab ņemšu.
cena 43 santīmi par gab.  izmērs T 42 x 26 x 12
vēl kādam vajaga?

Gabarīt jauda pie 400kHz 1,1kW
trafu proga man uzrāda ka pat 1,3kW

----------


## rūdolfs

jūs te runājat apkārt tai sprieguma pacelšanai, bet tā īsti tikai džos ziņoumos ir pateikts ko darīt!!!
Piem. man vajag mašīnā dabūt + 40 un - 40 voltus (stabilus, lai nebuutu, nekāda krituma!!!) Kā lai viņus dabū!
Starp citu, vēl vismaz 600W ideāli, jau buutu 1KW

----------

